# METHA-DROL EXTREME Loggers Needed!



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

IronMagLabs is having their manufacturer send out a first production run of 25 bottles of unlabeled *METHA-DROL EXTREME*, They should have it by the middle of next week. They would like 2-3 loggers to record their experiences with this powerful stack.

Loggers have to be experienced lifters that have used hardcore steroids before. IronMagLabs is looking for the loggers to use 2 caps per day for 4 weeks. You must start the log BEFORE December 15th. You must have OVER 500 posts and IronMag Elite members will get preference.


*Coming Soon!*

*METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK *

*Supplement Facts:* 
*1 Capsule* 

2a 17a -dimethyl 17a hydroxy, 5a etiocholan 3-one - 10 mg (Superdrol)
2a 17a -dimethyl-5a androstan, 17b-ol 3, 3-azine - 15 mg (Dymethazine)
13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one - 15 mg (Decadrol)

*Proprietary Blend 105.5mg:* 
6, 7 -dihydroxybergamotin, Niacinimide, Pyroxidine Hcl, Piperine 95%, Cyanocobalamin


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 5, 2010)

This sounds very appetizing!!  Looking forward to reading the results.


/V


----------



## Life (Dec 5, 2010)

It does sound very interesting. I think most everyone that fits the criteria is already on a cycle though


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking forward to the logs and maybe picking some up in the future.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Life said:


> It does sound very interesting. I think most everyone that fits the criteria is already on a cycle though


LOL, true. If we don't get loggers with the current criteria we will lower our standards...


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 5, 2010)

shoot. that sucks. not enough post, not elite, and just started pct. 

and I wanted to try this product too. mother focker.

oh, and good luck to the loggers you lucky bastards.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2010)

actually, I should have the beta product * by this Tuesday* and we need loggers, the final product should be available by January 1st.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 5, 2010)

That sounds nice!

If you lower your standards let me know I'd love to give it a go! (have not run hardcore gear, e.g tren)

Is there any more info about the product? will places like orbit have it?

I'll deff buy some when its out


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking forward to reading the reviews


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 5, 2010)

Not enough posts(only post when I have something intelligent to add) and in mid cycle now. Oh well, maybe in the future.


----------



## Big Dawg (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn I fit the criteria as far as I just started (today 12/6/10) my cycle of DMZ but not an elite member or near enough posts... Please keep me in mind if you lower you standards!!! Love to be a participant...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> IronMagLabs is having their manufacturer send out a first production run of 25 bottles of unlabeled *METHA-DROL EXTREME*, They should have it by the middle of next week. They would like 2-3 loggers to record their experiences with this powerful stack.
> 
> Loggers have to be experienced lifters that have used hardcore steroids before. IronMagLabs is looking for the loggers to use 2 caps per day for 4 weeks. You must start the log BEFORE December 15th. You must have OVER 500 posts and IronMag Elite members will get preference.
> 
> ...


 
Heavy,

I'll throw my hat in the ring, if you think it will go well with my stack 

edit: withdrawn . . cant start until Feb . . shame.


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

Damn let me get a fucking Bottle to Log... 

ProHormones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Oh wait nevermind, Prince hates me because he's small, UnJerked, and Not Desirable.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Damn let me get a fucking Bottle to Log...
> 
> ProHormones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Your gyno makes me tingle in my no no place...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, true. If we don't get loggers with the current criteria we will lower our standards...


 But how low not the small and unjerked


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> But how low not the small and unjerked


 Not quite as low as you, sorry...


----------



## Saney (Dec 5, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Your gyno makes me tingle in my no no place...



My gyno is acting up again.. Maybe i should stop buying bunk ass Chems from StenLabs.. they are fucking trash..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> My gyno is acting up again.. Maybe i should stop buying bunk ass Chems from StenLabs.. they are fucking trash..


 Researchstop is the real deal. Chemoneresearch is also good.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 5, 2010)

Me thinks saney is pulling ya chain


----------



## Life (Dec 5, 2010)

I think he lets it act up on purpose.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 5, 2010)

I could add it to my upcoming cycle and log it for ya Heavy, PM me if you'd like me to. Cycle starts in 5+/- days.

-TG


----------



## SFW (Dec 5, 2010)

I was wondering what kind of results DMZ and SD combined would yield.




If ya's need a logger....


----------



## Db52280 (Dec 5, 2010)

Let me know if you lower the post count thing. I have run hardcore steroids (anadrol). Would love to check this out.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 6, 2010)

I can add it to my current cycle of Test. I'm not sure if you want someone that's "on" or "off" cycle. However, I'm about 80 posts short of your requirement. But I am an elite member. My past experiences with gear include Sustanon, Winstrol, Tbol and Test E. I've also used PHs before but I don't remember which ones they were. It was almost ten years ago when I used them. They were legal at that time. Where has time gone?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm almost 1/2 thru a 12 week Test/Deca cycle. I will be adding D-Bol weeks 10-13 than back on HRT dose (200mg/EW Test). If you think it could fit in, let me know...


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> I'm almost 1/2 thru a 12 week Test/Deca cycle. I will be adding D-Bol weeks 10-13 than back on HRT dose (200mg/EW Test). If you think it could fit in, let me know...


 

 . . please dont hand out gears to nbs


----------



## SFW (Dec 6, 2010)

Heavy, the 3rd compound (13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one) is a progesterone? (Methoxydienone)

Im thinking LMG or some sort of tren-like compound? Is it wet like phera?


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 6, 2010)

thecaptn' said:


> . . Please dont hand out gears to nbs


 
lol


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Heavy, the 3rd compound (13 -ethyle-3-methoxy-gona-2,5 (10)-dien-17-one) is a progesterone? (Methoxydienone)
> 
> Im thinking LMG or some sort of tren-like compound? Is it wet like phera?


 
*Methoxygonadiene*

*Characteristics*

Methoxygonadiene is not a 17aa steroid so liver toxicity is not as harsh as with 17aa steorids, however the ethyl group on C-18 may make it slightly more toxic than a non-ethylated steroid (while increasing its oral bio-availability). The progestational activity of methoxygonadiene (once it is converted to its active metabolites) is considered to be slightly stronger than nandrolone. 

In the stomach acid, the C-3 methoxy group is rapidly cleaved off and the double bond on the A ring at C-2 is lost. At this point, a 3-oxo is formed and a metabolite known as 13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is created, which is chemically similar to norbolethone, and probably where this compound gets most of its effects. 

13b-ethyl-nor-androstenedione is about equal to testosterone in anabolic potency, yet less androgenic. This would make this compound fairly light on the hairline with minimal chance of acne or other androgenic side-effects. 

With low androgenic activity, this compound may negatively affect the libido and erectile function. The lack of androgenic potency and progestational effects make this compound likely to cause gyno symptoms. Users could stack this compound with testosterone or one of its non-aromatizing metabolites to preserve DHT levels and possibly prevent these side-effects. 

Users experience rapid weight gain from this compound partly due to subcutaneous water retention from the progestational activity. Therefore the overall gains from this compound may lead to a bloated appearance. Because of the progestational effects, users should avoid stacking this compound with other gyno aggravating compounds. Methoxygonadiene can aromatize to estrogen in small amounts, however not to any significant degree, therefore an aromatase inhibitor would provide little protection against this compounds side-effects.

*Common Clones:*

Revolt by KiloSports
M-LMG by Competitive Edge Labs (CEL)
X-MASS by Generic Labs
Deiselbolan by Mrsupps 

*References*

_Anabolic Pharmacology_
_Seth Roberts (2009) _

_By Jason Rowland_


*Chemical Name(s): *

13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2,5(10)-diene-17-one
13b-ethyl-3-methoxy-2,5 (10)-gona-diene-17-one
Chemical Formula: C20H28O2
Molecular Weight: 300
CAS: NA
Q Qatio: NA
Anabolic #: NA
Androgenic #: NA
Oral Bioavailability: Estimated at 20%
AR Binding Affinity: NA
SHBG Binding Affinity: NA
Half Life: NA
Legal Status (US): Not listed as a controlled substance
Average Dose: 
50-75mg/day standalone
25-50mg/day when stacked
Average Cycle Length: 4 weeks


----------



## Flathead (Dec 6, 2010)

That's some big dog shit right there, should yield some great results!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 6, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . please dont hand out gears to nbs


----------



## blergs. (Dec 6, 2010)

id love to make a review/log of this stuff for sure.
if you dont mine me using some test with it. i dont like oral only cycles.


would be great to try for the new year.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, we got the loggers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Ok, we got the loggers.


 
who you got lined up Heavy?


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> who you got lined up Heavy?



He's got a few Major NotBigs set up for this log..

A few things to note:

1) I'm only an Elite member because I give one hell of a BJ (Back me up here Laser eye man)

2) I only have over 5 hundred posts because I live in my grandmother's basement and I don't have a job

3) And I don't workout


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> who you got lined up Heavy?


 Dark Saney-yeah I know, mercy choice.

TimGreenly-very interested in this logger

Mr. Fantastico-token minority mexican


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, you ain't gotta send me shit.. i'm sure there are other Not Bigs around here who would love to snort it..

Change of subject: I think it's great how I get insanely bad night sweats but I don't even wake up to be tortured by them


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Hey, you ain't gotta send me shit.. i'm sure there are other Not Bigs around here who would love to snort it..
> 
> Change of subject: I think it's great how I get insanely bad night sweats but I don't even wake up to be tortured by them


 Yeah, we have been putting roofies in your night time protein shake. You have a hot sweet ass!


----------



## Saney (Dec 8, 2010)

People at work have been noticing me starting to walk funny... 

I gotta start packing my own lunch.. and Casein is for pussys!!!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 8, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> People at work have been noticing me starting to walk funny...
> 
> I gotta start packing my own lunch.. and Casein is for pussys!!!



I can't stand Casein 

A little whole milk and Syntha-6 is the way to go before bed ... for me at least

Some people poo their brains out.


-TG


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> IronMagLabs had their manufacturer send out a first production run of 25 bottles of unlabeled *METHA-DROL EXTREME*, They would like 2-3 loggers to record their experiences with this powerful stack.
> 
> Loggers have to be experienced lifters that have used hardcore steroids before. IronMagLabs is looking for the loggers to use 2 caps per day for 4 weeks. You must start the log BEFORE December 30th. You must have OVER 500 posts and IronMag Elite members will get preference.
> 
> ...


 

Looking for one more logger guys! Post up in this thread why you should be chosen.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd love to try this product out.  I just finished university and am jobless so receiving anything free would be great!  I've been around this forum for awhile and if I could contribute back by doing something like showing a log of my results from this product that'd be fantastic!


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been on another site for a long time I am a newbe but would qualify in the other area but but been off cycle waiting .  PM me if you need more loggers.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Looking for one more logger guys! Post up in this thread why you should be chosen.


 
hey heavy I would love to log this product (seriously) not like some of these other fucktards.I'm already decent everything in check from diet,lifting routine.Let someone worthy like me give it a shot.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 21, 2010)

I can log it,  but im quite new to this particular site.   

Sounds fun though!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Looking for one more logger guys! Post up in this thread why you should be chosen.


 
because I am not jacked nor tanned enough 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2128998-post82.html


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 21, 2010)

^^^ f**ktards thts funny


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> because I am not jacked nor tanned enough
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2128998-post82.html


 

I don't know capt your looking pretty desireable I would love to take 3 methylated orals at one time to prove a point to my liver


----------



## Mags (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm in if you guys still need testers.

*Years trained: *
10

*Enhancers used* *(in the last 4-5 years):* 
M1T
1-T/Hdrol 
1-Andro RX
1-T Tren/GP Turanibol

*Detailed logs*:
1-T/Hdrol
1-Andro RX

*Sufficient amount of posts.*

As you can see, no injectibles or 'serious' gear to date. I have my first cycle lined up for late summer as I have not been able to allocate enough time for a 10-week cycle and adequate PCT. A four-week run of this should be manageable. If I was considered to test, when would you need this cycle run? 

Cheers.


----------



## GMO (Jan 2, 2011)

*Logger?*

Just thought I would throw my hat in the ring as well.

I have been training for 20 years and have used AAS for the last 10.

Have used:  Test C, Test E, Test Prop, Various Test blends, Test Suspension, Tren A, D-bol, Anadrol, Anavar, Winstrol, Deca, T-Bol, Equipoise, Primo Depot (If you want dosage and cycling info, I can provide that as well)

Only prohormone I have used was 1-Test back in the day.


----------

